# Master Volume Mod for Vox AC30 6/tb



## Vox71

Hey All,

I have a Vox AC30 6/tb. It is a beautiful amp, and sounds really nice. However, it has no master volume so in order to get any decent break up you have to open up the volume. It sounds great, but is just too loud. Does anyone have one of these AC30s, and has installed some sort of master volume/power scaling option? Would such a procedure sacrifice tone as some attenuators do----I don't really like attenuators? Can someone suggest a really good amp tech in the GTA that could perform such a procedure? Any idea of what something like this may cost? Any other words of advice/wisdom would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Alfie


----------



## WCGill

Nothing sounds like a cranked amp, except a cranked amp. Power scaling is an option, not bad but not the same. Master volume also is close, especially the PPIMV, if you like pre-amp distortion, like a Marshall. The elegant sound of the Vox circuit comes from the EL84's being run hard. Your other option may be a half-power switch or a Vox AC15. I've implemented them all and they all work very well for what they are, but....


----------



## nonreverb

Vox71 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have a Vox AC30 6/tb. It is a beautiful amp, and sounds really nice. However, it has no master volume so in order to get any decent break up you have to open up the volume. It sounds great, but is just too loud. Does anyone have one of these AC30s, and has installed some sort of master volume/power scaling option? Would such a procedure sacrifice tone as some attenuators do----I don't really like attenuators? Can someone suggest a really good amp tech in the GTA that could perform such a procedure? Any idea of what something like this may cost? Any other words of advice/wisdom would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alfie


Personally, I'd leave it alone. I have a mid 90's Vox TB6 and I've done all the required mods to keep the hum quiet and make it reasonably reliable but I wouldn't mess with the basic design...it sounds too good.
You might try beam blockers if the problem is the ice pick to your ear drums when you're playing in front of it.....my 2 cents


----------



## Vox71

Good advice, guys. I am also a little apprehensive about modifying the amp. Apart from the fact that it hurts re-sale value, above all else, I don't want to mess with the tone of the amp. It sounds so good. Unfortunately, I am not playing in a band anymore so the volume is a little overwhelming for home use. I still record with it, however, I just have to pick my spots when the wife is not around


----------



## bcmatt

I'm not sure how difficult it would be on that particular amp, but I need to recommend a Variable Voltage Regulator. It is basically a form of Power Scaling that I've done on quite a few of mine and my friends' amps. The kit is $30, and was simple for hand-wired amps. It shouldn't be too difficult on yours either. This is where you order it from and it has instructions:
http://www.hallamplification.com/main.html?src=/#2,2

Here is a demo of what it does:
YouTube - VVR Variable Voltage Regulator
and here the same guy shows how he installed it:
YouTube - Install a VVR in Your Guitar Amp!

Here is a couple of my DC30 with VVR as well going from VERY loud to about 1/3 voltage:
YouTube - Q3HD DC30 VVR testing with Dot 335 part 2
YouTube - Neck P90 into DC30 VVR test with Zoom Q3HD


----------

